# 900bhp R34



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

this car keeps on popping up for sale. 900bhp ?? :blahblah: 2.6 time bomb:nervous: T51 900BHP = NO. if only it was a v-spec with nismo body also 2.8 or 3.0, nice detailing on engine bay. painted washer bottle and strut? £41,000 who's gonna buy it.. any one?

Nissan : SKYLINE R34GTR V SPEC 900+BHP PROVEN , REDLINE FEATURED SEPT 2010


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

range said:


> this car keeps on popping up for sale. 900bhp ?? :blahblah: 2.6 time bomb:nervous: T51 900BHP = NO. if only it was a v-spec with nismo body also 2.8 or 3.0, nice detailing on engine bay. painted washer bottle and strut? £41,000 who's gonna buy it.. any one?
> 
> Nissan : SKYLINE R34GTR V SPEC 900+BHP PROVEN , REDLINE FEATURED SEPT 2010


What are u on about? Its no more of a time bomb than any other 900bhp skyline. 2.6 is good for over 1000brake, proven! It depends on the internals not the Cc's (unless you're american)


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

It say's that it's V-Spec in the title. Going to be B****dy laggy but a 2.6 is more than capable of 900bhp. A 1.5cc F1 turbo engine using early 80's tech made a reliable 750-850bhp in race trim and 1400bhp in qualifing spec. Agree with the price though sounds high.


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

mike what i mean is all that work and keeping it 2.6, and no its not a v spec, iv made up my mind this car is officially :chairshot


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

range said:


> mike what i mean is all that work and keeping it 2.6, and no its not a v spec, iv made up my mind this car is officially :chairshot


But why should you make the car a 2.8 or 3.0 ?

Perhaps the car is built to rev, perhaps he's not out to just do the quarter miles, perhaps the car is built to a budget.

If everyone done everything the same there would never be any developement, plus it would be pretty boring.

Out of interest, how many 2.4 cosworths make the power of the 20 litre cosworths? I seem to remember power engineering doing these conversions, but they never really took off


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

this car keeps on popping up for sale. 900bhp ?? 2.6 time bomb T51 900BHP = NO. if only it was a v-spec with nismo body also 2.8 or 3.0, nice detailing on engine bay. painted washer bottle and strut? £41,000 who's gonna buy it.. any one?

T51 SPL will make over 1000BHP! Even a T51 KAI will make 900BHP! =YES


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

range said:


> this car keeps on popping up for sale. 900bhp ?? :blahblah: 2.6 time bomb:nervous: T51 900BHP = NO. if only it was a v-spec with nismo body also 2.8 or 3.0, nice detailing on engine bay. painted washer bottle and strut? £41,000 who's gonna buy it.. any one?
> 
> Nissan : SKYLINE R34GTR V SPEC 900+BHP PROVEN , REDLINE FEATURED SEPT 2010


is that really all you see here ? some finishing details ? Have you read the advert ? Do you understand what this car has on it ?

Why alter it from 2.6 ? Maybe they wanted to race in a class that requires stock cc ?

Would I buy this ? Hell YES! time bomb ? not a chance.


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

TRUST GREDDY FRONT + REAR DIFFS? oh and no power graphs for 900bhp


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks good!!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

range said:


> TRUST GREDDY FRONT + REAR DIFFS? oh and no power graphs for 900bhp


Im sorry, but your scepticism seems completely unfounded, Are we even looking at the same advert ?

I will highlight a small number of important bits...

*ENGINE SPEC:
NISMO FULLY BALANCED CRANKSHAFT,ATI SUPER DAMPER PULLEY, WISECO 87.5MM PISTONS, WISECO PISTON RINGS, EAGLE HIGH BEAM CONNECTING RODS, ACL 0.25 OVER SIZED RACE BEARINGS,ARP 2000 HEAD STUD KIT, TOMEI 1.2MM METAL HEAD GASKET, TOMEI VALVE GUIDES, TOMEI VALVE SPRINGS TYPE C, TOMEI CAM LIFTERS, TOMEI PONCAMS TYPE R 260 IN 260 EX TYPE B, TOMEI ADJUSTABLE CAM PULLEYS IN CHROME, WORKED HEAD, NISMO N1 WATER PUMP, NISMO OIL PUMP, TRUST EXTENDED OIL SUMP, NISMO OIL PICKUP PIPE

SUPPORTING MODIFICATIONS:
HKS T51R SPL TURBO,HKS EXHAUST MANIFOLD,POLISHED AND PORTED INTAKE MANIFOLD, HKS METAL PLENUM GASKET, HKS THROTTLE BODY GASKETS X6, 60MM BLUE TIAL EXTERNAL WASTEGATE, HKS GT SERIES INTERCOOLER 600X300X100MM, HKS INTERCOOLER HARD PIPE KIT, HKS TYPE R 15 ROW OIL COOLER WITH BRAIDED OIL HOSES + OIL FILTER RELOCATION KIT, HKS RSK RELOADED INDUCTION KIT + 90 DEGREE ALLOY SUCTION PIPE, KOYO ALUMINIUM TYPE R RACING RADIATOR, HKS HIGH PRESSURE RADIATOR CAP TYPE S,NISMO OIL FILLER CAP, SFS BRAIDED BLUE SILICONE RADIATOR HOSES,NISMO THERMOSTAT, HKS FINE TUNE TIMING BELT,HKS EVC6 BOOST CONTROLLER, HKS 5 BAR MAP SENSOR.

IGNITION & FUELING:
HKS F-CON V PRO VERSION 3.3 GOLD STAND ALONE ENGINE MANAGEMENT SYSTEM,
NGK IRRIDIUM BKR8EIX COLDER SPARK PLUGS, SPLITFIRE SUPER DI COIL PACKS, HKS ADJUSTABLE FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR ,HKS TOP FEED 11MM FUEL RAIL, SARD 1000CC FUEL INJECTORS, CUSTOM MADE 10 LITRE SWIRL POT INSTALLED IN BOOT ON A CUSTOM MADE CHECKERED FLOOR PAN ALONG WITH, X2 BOSCH 044 FUEL PUMPS + FILTERS, BOSCH 040 INTANK FUEL PUMP INSTALLED, EARLS BRAIDED FUEL LINES INSTALLED FROM FUEL RAIL TO PUMPS.

DRIVETRAIN SUSPENSION & EXHAUST SYSTEM:
TRUST GREDDY FRONT + REAR DIFFS, STANDARD 6 SPEED GETRAG GEARBOX WITH OS GIKEN TRIPPLE PLATE CLUTCH KIT + OS BALANCED FLYWHEEL FULLY STREET USABLE,
TEIN SUPER STREET COILOVERS WITH PILLOW MOUNTS FULLY ADJUSTABLE
18" ROTA GTR DRIFT SPEC ALLOY WHEELS
245/30/18 DUNLOP TYRES.
HKS STRAIGHT THROUGH 4" EXHAUST SYSTEM 5" EXIT,
CUSTOM MADE SCREAMER PIPE THROUGH SIDE SKIRTS.
APEXI ECV EXHAUST CONTROL VALVE INSTALLED FOR INSTANT NOISE CONTROLL.

BRAKES:
AP 6 PISTON COMPETITION RACING FRONT BRAKE CALIPERS, AP BRAKE PADS , 380MM GROOVED BRAKE ROTORS
STANDARD BREMBO REAR CALIPERS WITH FERRODO DS2500 PADS.
*

And honestly, If you dont understand then I really dont have anymore time to explain.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

^^^^ I agree with what he said, stop crapping someones for sale ad, especially when its a vehicle of this caliber.

Until yours is even close to that spec I'd stop critising, just because you read somewhere that to make that power you have to have a larger CC.


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

car of this caliber i agree, im not slating the car some of the write up in the add abit misleading imo.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

What part is misleading?


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

the part where his head starts thinking imho
:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
this car was seen at japfest 2010 it also appeared in redline magazine sept 2010 edition enough said !!!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

n600hks said:


> the part where his head starts thinking imho
> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> this car was seen at japfest 2010 it also appeared in redline magazine sept 2010 edition enough said !!!



N600hks is this your car, mate she is a stunner with a massive spec..good luck with the sale mate, I'm sure your going to miss her.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

n600hks said:


> the part where his head starts thinking imho
> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> this car was seen at japfest 2010 it also appeared in redline magazine sept 2010 edition enough said !!!


good luck with the sale mate, looks lovely.:thumbsup:


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for the appreciation lads yes its my car and yes im gonna miss it but needs must on other hand im not in no rush in selling it the reason it was taken off sale was the car was sold and deposit was taken but the buyer had been diagnosed with cancer hence the sale didnt complete and its back on but i just got it insured and use it till its sold , and if it doesnt sell then i get to keep it  either way im happy.
i have the graph to prove the power and im sure if your buying the car you will get a good look at it and after parting with your money you can have it included in sale , oh and the reason i kept it to 2.6 was i simply wanted it for fast road use and some track work , no lumpy idling and few other factors 1 which includes a build in stroker kits. each to their own i preferred rb26 and im proud in 2 yrs i can honestly say the car has never missed a beat since it was all sorted.
and RANGE if you dont know anything about the car i suggest you keep your comments to yourself plz YES IT IS A VSPEC only cos its missing the front splitter lol my drive way does not approve splitters  and plz do your home work before digging no offence but do u mind sharing your engine power with us ??? from the pics your car looks very similar to the 700bhp 2.8 r34 on pistonheads !!! is it 

:chuckle:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:


n600hks said:


> thanks for the appreciation lads yes its my car and yes im gonna miss it but needs must on other hand im not in no rush in selling it the reason it was taken off sale was the car was sold and deposit was taken but the buyer had been diagnosed with cancer hence the sale didnt complete and its back on but i just got it insured and use it till its sold , and if it doesnt sell then i get to keep it  either way im happy.
> i have the graph to prove the power and im sure if your buying the car you will get a good look at it and after parting with your money you can have it included in sale , oh and the reason i kept it to 2.6 was i simply wanted it for fast road use and some track work , no lumpy idling and few other factors 1 which includes a build in stroker kits. each to their own i preferred rb26 and im proud in 2 yrs i can honestly say the car has never missed a beat since it was all sorted.
> and RANGE if you dont know anything about the car i suggest you keep your comments to yourself plz YES IT IS A VSPEC only cos its missing the front splitter lol my drive way does not approve splitters  and plz do your home work before digging no offence but do u mind sharing your engine power with us ??? from the pics your car looks very similar to the 700bhp 2.8 r34 on pistonheads !!! is it
> 
> :chuckle:



If I had the money this car would be mine... There is nothing wrong with it being a 2.6..look at the mines R34..

Good luck with her if she stays or goes..:thumbsup:


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks jim-lm
oh and btw its not laggy either turbo spools at 3750rpm  here is a small vid of how it sounds YouTube - NISSAN SKYLINE R34 GTR 900 BHP JAPFEST SHOW 2010


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Out of interest, how many 2.4 cosworths make the power of the 20 litre cosworths? I seem to remember power engineering doing these conversions, but they never really took off


Yeh the £6,000 price tag was the stumbling block, that was without the normal zaust costs etc. There were were much cheaper routes to 400 hp keeping the block stronger and capable of running higher boost.

I think to be fair a well specced 2.4 was a nice conversion, much more torque lower down, I think Collins engineering did a 2.3 balls out that would rev to 9,000 rpm but that was big bucks and more aimed at race.

Brooklyn Ford did a 2.4 conversion also but they are very few and far between.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

AndyBrew said:


> Yeh the £6,000 price tag was the stumbling block, that was without the normal zaust costs etc. There were were much cheaper routes to 400 hp keeping the block stronger and capable of running higher boost.
> 
> I think to be fair a well specced 2.4 was a nice conversion, much more torque lower down, I think Collins engineering did a 2.3 balls out that would rev to 9,000 rpm but that was big bucks and more aimed at race.
> 
> Brooklyn Ford did a 2.4 conversion also but they are very few and far between.


If I had the money a millington diamond alloy block in 2.4 would be my choice in a big yb build...


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

n600hks said:


> thanks jim-lm
> oh and btw its not laggy either turbo spools at 3750rpm  here is a small vid of how it sounds YouTube - NISSAN SKYLINE R34 GTR 900 BHP JAPFEST SHOW 2010



That is the nuts....sounds mental and sexy...you lucky ba***rd..

I would sell everything I own before that car..:thumbsup:


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: ty ty


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

sorry for off topic Q but 

dint MIJ have this car to do the work on??
seen it a few back in 06/07 time


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

yes this car was at that crooks garage and he like wise messed everything up on it till i shoved a barge pole up his where sun dont shine and made that As* hole pay me back every penny luckily he only took engine out headshop uk did work on it and he fit it he couldnt even do that right he messed my wiring loom up lol wat a numpty
im probably the only 1 that got every penny back off him i wish i knew b4 i even tried to go there only went for some standard seats as someone had replaced em in my car
anyways all sorted out and it was in o8/09 not 06/07


----------

